# Eingebundenes Windows-Laufwerk als DocumentRoot im LAMP nutzen



## erik s. (18. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Webmaster und -serverfreunde,

ich bin vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf den Genuss von Linux auf meinem Notebook gekommen. Dieses nutze ich zum Arbeiten, sprich Programmieren und Webseitenerstellung.
Bisher habe ich das unter Windows getan, was ich auch weiterhin parallel nutzen möchte.

Also habe ich jetzt versucht dem Apachen unter Linux zu sagen, dass das DocumentRoot nicht wie standardmäßig unter '/var/www' liegt sondern unter '/media/WinDaten/Projekte/htdocs'.
'WinDaten' ist eine NTFS-Windows-Partition, die ich statisch eingebunden habe.
Nun ist es ja so, dass der Zugriff auf den media-Bereich anscheinend besondere Rechte benötigt, die der Apache nicht hat.

Was muss ich tun, damit ich trotzdem mein DocumentRoot dorthin bekomme?

Meine '/etc/apache2/sites-available/default':

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

	DocumentRoot /media/WinDaten/Projekte/htdocs
	<Directory />
		Options FollowSymLinks
		AllowOverride None
	</Directory>
	<Directory /media/WinDaten/Projekte/htdocs>
		Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
		AllowOverride All
		Order allow,deny
		allow from all
	</Directory>

	ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
	<Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
		AllowOverride None
		Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
		Order allow,deny
		Allow from all
	</Directory>

	ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log

	# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
	# alert, emerg.
	LogLevel warn

	CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```

Im Browser erscheint nach der Eingabe von 'localhost' die Meldung:

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
```

Danke schon mal.

Grüße,
Erik


----------



## Adrian_Broher (18. März 2011)

Wie sieht der fstab Eintrag fuer die eingehängte Partition aus? Welche Berechtigungen hat der Ordner?


----------



## erik s. (18. März 2011)

Der fstab-Eintrag lautet:

```
# Windows 'Daten'-Partition
UUID=84CC97E1CC97CC34 /media/WinDaten ntfs rw,auto,users,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
```


----------



## Adrian_Broher (18. März 2011)

die umask sollte abgeändert werden, so das other Leseberechtigung hat.


----------



## erik s. (18. März 2011)

Ich habe es mit

```
umask=003
```
und

```
umask=000
```
probiert. Hat beides nichts gebracht ...

Mich stört an der Fehlermeldung, dass sie das root-Verzeichnis '/' beinhaltet und nicht das von mir angegebene DocumentRoot. In der 'default' steht das root-Verzeichnis an erster Stelle der Directory-Nodes.
Hat das damit etwas zu tun?

Gruß und danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## erik s. (18. März 2011)

Okay, funktioniert anscheinend doch, aber erst nach einem Reboot.
Hatte es mit

```
sudo mount -a
```
versucht, ohne Neustart zu schaffen, aber hat wohl nichts genützt.

Vielen Dank nochmals 

Gruß,
Erik


----------



## Adrian_Broher (18. März 2011)

Einfach umstellen reicht auch nicht, die Partition muss neu gemountet werden.

Das Root-Verzeichnis in der Meldung bezieht sich auf die URL, nicht auf das Dateisystem. Die URL "http://www.tutorials.de/" gibt an, dass die Resource '/' (Root) von der Domain http://www.tutorials.de mit dem Protokoll http angefragt wird.

Dieses Root _ist_ das, was im DocumentRoot angegeben ist.

Edit:

Mount -a hängt alle Partitionen ein, die noch nicht eingehängt waren, aber nicht die bereits eingehängten. In dem Fall hättest du alle Programme, die auf die Partition zugreifen, beenden müssen, die Partition aushängen und dann wieder einhängen müssen.

Und als Nebenbei-Anmerkung: Es ist nicht zu empfehlen, dass du einen statischen mount in /media einhängst. Dafür ist /mnt gedacht.


----------



## erik s. (19. März 2011)

Oh, okay. Danke für den Hinweis.
Das hat bisher auch noch nicht so einwandfrei funktioniert, wie ich mir das gedacht habe.
Woran's liegt, weiß ich noch nicht genau. Jedenfalls habe ich teilweise trotz statischem Einhängen keinen Zugriff auf die Partition. Wenn ich über den Gigolo gehe, dann schon.

Erik


----------

